# Controlling smoker temp



## Rowlock (Feb 20, 2008)

I recently purchased a Smokey Mountain Series vertical charcoal smoker. It will be my first attempt to smoke using this type, and I really want to try a prime rib. I know it's an expensive cut to possibly screw up, but I'm hungry. In order to regulate the temperature on this, what would be the easiest way to accomplish this without a lot of fluctuations and possible catastrophies. Thanks everyone!

Brett


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

go light on charcoal. You can add more, but its hard to remove if you're to hot. Also, take plenty of notes. I always used charcoal for my heat and throw some smaller pieces of wood (pecan, etc) on for the smoke flavor.

When making your notes account for weather temps. It can influence your cooking temp a good bit in the amount of coal you need..



also, try using brine. I've started and love it. Don't know how well it works with beef, but with chicken and pork it makes for a very moist cook. Also, it makes cooking more forgivable as it won't dry out as fast if you cook to high or long.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Lucky for you, you got two things going for you. 1: Prime Rib is tough to mess up in my opinion and 2: Tons of smokers on here -- not in that Bonita Dan way either.



The hardest thing I had to learn was to not start with a fire that is too hot. That's where I always screwed. Medium fire, a few chunks of wood. Get it UP to temp. It's a lot harder to get down once it's too hot.



Best prime rib I've ever cooked though was done in a terra cota pot in the oven. Sounds weird but it was great. Actually, it was a standing rib roast but close enough.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

See, he beat me to it.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Keep in mind that smoking is not like turn on oven insert food. There will be temperature inconsistancies and you just have to be aware of what is happening. As temps go down add time and moisture and as temps go up reduce time. One fail safe way to do it is to cook meat to a safe temp(one that kills the bad stuff) then put in smoker to get flavor. 

The last method is very easy and allows for some good cold smoking, great method for a beginner. Then as you get more confident and see how the charcoal amounts and temps work then back off on the pre-cooking.


----------

